# CTF Reimsbach



## Dämon__ (27. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute,

Dieses Jahr und so wie es z.Z. aussieht wird es keine CTF mehr durch den Lückner geben  es wurden uns von Seiten des Saarforstes zu viele Steine in den Weg gelegt um dies zu realisieren.


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Juli 2013)

das ist Mist und kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (28. Juli 2013)

War schon abzusehen das so was kommen würde, wir werden wohl nicht die einzigen bleiben die sich mit dieser Situation abfinden müssen.
Es ist nur gut das keiner eine Private Tour verbieten kann...


----------



## filzlaus (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo Dämon  Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.Biken in einem Naturschuitzgebiet
mit hydr. Disc ist grundsätzlich verboten.Genauso wie es im Wald für Pferd und Reiter
verbote gibt  m  uss man sich als Biker an die Vorschriften halten. Wenn man sich dass
Verhalten einiger Biker im Wald mal miterlebt hat,braucht man sich nicht zu wundern
wenn einem Steine in den Weg gelegt werden.Angefangen von Bäumen absägen,
eingriffe in die Oberflächenwasserableitung,Störung des Jagdbetriebes um nur einige
zu nennen.


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Juli 2013)

Wer hat den hier geschrieben das wir uns im Naturschutzgebiet bewegen oder gegen irgend welche Vorschriften verstoßen?
Schön wenn du dich auch an die Regeln hältst...(wie viele Parktickets hattest du letztes Jahr?)


----------



## LatteMacchiato (28. Juli 2013)

ich wäre froh, wenn sich jeder halbwegs an die Deutsche Rechtschreibung hielte...


----------



## Primsbiker (28. Juli 2013)

filzlaus schrieb:


> Hallo Dämon  Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.Biken in einem Naturschuitzgebiet
> mit hydr. Disc ist grundsätzlich verboten.Genauso wie es im Wald für Pferd und Reiter
> verbote gibt  m  uss man sich als Biker an die Vorschriften halten. Wenn man sich dass
> Verhalten einiger Biker im Wald mal miterlebt hat,braucht man sich nicht zu wundern
> ...


 

Hast du dir schon mal die Naturschutzgebiete angesehen nachdem der Saarforst dort mit schwerem Gerät wie z.B Harvester Holz geschlagen hat...........

Sieht dann meist aus wie auf dem Truppenübungsplatz für Panzer in Baumholder ..............

Ich denke aber wenn jeder etwas Rücksicht nimmt können alle gut damit leben.............und ein paar schwarze Schafe gibt es immer


----------



## bikextrem1964 (29. Juli 2013)

Hoi Dämon, dann lass uns doch dieser CTF Termin beibehalten und du machst den Tourguide!!! Kann sich ja jeder anschliessen wer will. Und eine "ravitage" machen wir denn zb. an der Dellbornermühle???


----------



## Tobilas (29. Juli 2013)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Hoi Dämon, dann lass uns doch dieser CTF Termin beibehalten und du machst den Tourguide!!! Kann sich ja jeder anschliessen wer will. Und eine "ravitage" machen wir denn zb. an der Dellbornermühle???



Ich wär dabei...!! und vielleicht noch ein paar mehr


----------



## Octopuse300 (31. Juli 2013)

echt schade... wohin das noch führt... bald hat bestimmt keiner mehr Lust was zu organisieren...


----------



## Klinger (2. August 2013)

Wann ist diese rein private Tour geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (13. August 2013)

Ich wäre gerne dabei,  aber "leider" weile ich an diesem Termin in Gran Canaria!

Sollte es einen Termin nach dem 10.09. geben, wäre ich am Start und würde sicher noch 2 oder 3 Biker mitbringen!!


----------



## bikextrem1964 (13. August 2013)

@fissenid.....schon wieder Urlaub!!!!


----------



## fissenid (13. August 2013)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> @_fissenid_.....schon wieder Urlaub!!!!


 

JAAAAA

jeder so wie er es verdient... 

Das eine war Bikeurlaub mit Freunden und nun der Urlaub mit Frauchen!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (22. August 2013)

Total Recall


----------



## Klinger (22. August 2013)

Muss man das verstehen?
Gibts was neues?


----------



## fissenid (22. August 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Muss man das verstehen?
> Gibts was neues?


 
ganz einfach....

keine CTF sondern "privates" Treffen von Bikern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (22. August 2013)

Jetzt sieht das auch besser aus wenn man dem Link folgt......


----------



## Blocko (24. August 2013)

Gute Sache, nur leider ist am 08.09. auch IGB und das ist Pflicht! 
...wäre gerne mal Rund um Reimsbach gefahren. Naja, hoffentlich nächstes Jahr...

Beste Grüße an alle MTBr

PS: Die morgige CTF Rund um den Schaumberg ist ja leider leider auch abgesagt. Diese Aktionen vom Saarforst gebieten Protest! Darum fahren wir sie trotzdem nach morgen Früh. 
GPS *2013*: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=flatpwhfrgrhdnfd oder http://m.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.121430.html
GPS 2010: http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/681930-ctf-schaumberg-theley-2010/#/z11/49.53189,6.93374/terrain


----------



## Dämon__ (25. August 2013)

Sorry aber nächstes Jahr und in Zukunft wird es nix mehr in Reimsbach geben...
Es werden wohl noch mehr Veranstaltungen ausfallen wegen der Genehmigungen...
Bin mal gespannt wann es den ersten Marathon trifft...


----------



## Blocko (25. August 2013)

habe mit dem Veranstalter gesprochen:
Sie haben zu spät den Förster mit ins Boot genommen. Er fühlte sich übergangen. Sonst waren die Genehmigungen da. Ich denke, wenn man frühzeitig allen Bescheid gibt (zumindest in Theley und Umgebung) dann klappt der Laden wieder. Argumente wie 2m-Regelung ziehen nicht, da es sie im Saarland zum Glück gesetzlich nicht gibt.

CU all

PS: Danke für den Kuchen! Die Strecke war toll.


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (27. August 2013)

Auf diese Tour hatte ich mich schon das ganze Jahr gefreut :-(

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikextrem1964 (27. August 2013)

@metal, dann komm doch mit auf unser "Privater" tour!!!!


----------



## Südwind (27. August 2013)

Sowas schreit ja nach zivilem Ungehorsam. Wenns irgendwie geht bin ich dabei!


----------



## Dämon__ (1. September 2013)

Hi Jungs, leider muss ich den Start stark nach hinten verschieben, komme erst Morgens evtl. 11.00 Uhr von Koblenz zurück und bin auch nicht ganz tau frisch  wer will kann aber natürlich mit Marc schon Morgens starten. 
Meiner einer wird wohl gegen Mittag was an die Halle essen kommen und dann eine schöne Runde rollen.
Sorry hatte den Termin vergessen...


----------



## bikextrem1964 (2. September 2013)

Heee Dämon......wat dat denn??? Ok, für alle die doch zusammen eine tour machen wollen, bin gern bereit mit euch und euere anregungen eine runde zu drehen!! 
TREFFEN wir uns doch um 09.00 uhr an der HALLE in Reimsbach zu einen ZIVILEN UNGEHORSAMEN tour!!

CU Marc


----------

